# IT'S ON---SCB Stingray vs. Lake & Bay!!!!



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

So I'm cruising down the ditch (Landcut) and as I slow down to make a turn a couple of guys in a Lake & Bay cruise by. The guy piloting the boat waves me back around as though he wanted a little taste of some SCB action. It was on!!! I finished my turn and dropped the hammer, or delivered the mail as some might say. Better bring your 3 blade next time lake and bay, or shall I say lake and slow!!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Too Funny Scotty

You guys racing up and down the landcut for photo ops huh lol


----------



## shoal me the money2 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thats Bad Arse!!!! Two Mercs with the hammer down, looked like fun. I bet they had a long upset boat ride to the ramp.


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*KING OF THE DITCH!!!*

LOOKIN GOOD EL PRIMERO,:walkingsm


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Thats awesome! When he gets his 3 blade, we'll get you a SM lower unit...


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

Thats a BAD feeling,wave someone around and then get sucked up by them.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

If he shows up with a 3 blade you better put your scrawny hephew behind the wheel, get your fat *** on the bank with the camera, he might even get 70 out of that buggy. I think its time you boys traded up to a 300 before someone shows up with a faster boat looking for some fun.

Oh by the way My 21 RFL with a little ole honda bf150, would like to race, but I want to run for about 3 miles across that flat of my choice, I'll have the breakfast tacos ready when you boys get in. Hows that for a race. lol 
:cheers:
chuck


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Those LB guys don't know how to trim out their boat. If they can't run their boat rights, they shouldn't mess with a faster boat.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

railbird said:


> If he shows up with a 3 blade you better put your scrawny hephew behind the wheel, get your fat *** on the bank with the camera, he might even get 70 out of that buggy. I think its time you boys traded up to a 300 before someone shows up with a faster boat looking for some fun.
> 
> Oh by the way My 21 RFL with a little ole honda bf150, would like to race, but I want to run for about 3 miles across that flat of my choice, I'll have the breakfast tacos ready when you boys get in. Hows that for a race. lol
> :cheers:
> chuck


Hey ******,
I'll take on the SS Sanford and Son anytime. Your boat goes shallow because all the **** fell of it yesterday in the TRS!


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Alright,

I was the passenger in the Lake and Bay and HTM was driving. We were only doing 66, that boats top speed is 76. Once we got along side the SCB he shut down. Oh.. and were you not the one afraid to run your boat at 65??????????????? We thought the race starts at 65. Its not a Lake and Slow. Craziness, I tell you.

Rob


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

*Cool*

So who caught the biggest fish and how did you place?

Ranger Bob


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*king of tha ditch*

LOL, Now thats just mean kikn a guy while he's down. I gotta go over there and find all the parts that fell off of her, so i can be ready for the 2 rockport tournaments next month. I might just put some hobineros in your tacos for that.
chuck


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*HEY Primero*

Always two sides to every story here folks. Let's see if the driver will admit that this was not a ready set go race! If I recall correctly! I was just going 38 mph when you passed me wide open and from the looks of this pic it was taken right as I was just about to drop the hammer when you throttled back. When I talked you, you said you topped at 66 mph! SON Let me tell you some thing, if you like to do this again and do it right I promises, you won't keep up I was tournament loaded. Two passengers I can do 70+ and with the right conditions I've done 76.4mph with a four blade.

So, if you like to do this again. PM me and I'll make the trip down video tape the dam thing! So there is no question! Don't even try to call this a race when I was sucking you in!

It's shame that folks these days can't tell truth. Where's your integrity!



El Primero said:


> So I'm cruising down the ditch (Landcut) and as I slow down to make a turn a couple of guys in a Lake & Bay cruise by. The guy piloting the boat waves me back around as though he wanted a little taste of some SCB action. It was on!!! I finished my turn and dropped the hammer, or delivered the mail as some might say. Better bring your 3 blade next time lake and bay, or shall I say lake and slow!!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*Ranger Bob*

I didn't stick around after the weighin but i heard 16.5 lbs was the winning wieght. I had no fish to weigh I lost my trolling motor off the front of my boat after some abuse in those conditions. The spots I had fish on required a trolling motor under the conditions we were in. No trolling motor no fish. We tried to pole, but with the tower and the wind we just couldn't stay in the fish.We ended up catching only 1 fish all day and he weighed about 12 lbs and was too long.
the TRS was very well run, those guys really do a great job, but the conditions were terrible. Oh well theres always next month.
chuck


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*SCB King of the Land Cut.*

The Lake & Bay is fast, no doubt.

But no match for SCB...been spanking them since 2004. It's all good.

BTW: The speed record to beat in the Land Cut is 94 MPH. Set by Rob Mersinger in his SCB Topcat/Merc 300X in 2006.

Looks like you guys were having fun, that's what it's all about.

Cool pics, I'll send copies to Bo Johnson, LOL.


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



scb factory said:


> The Lake & Bay is fast, no doubt.
> 
> But no match for SCB...been spanking them since 2004. It's all good.
> 
> ...


That's funny right there!What did yall do,drop it from an airplane?Maybe twin 300x's?SHOW ME!!!


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Top Cat*

Eric,
No disrespect but what he was driving was a sting ray not a top cat, I agree with you SCB are extremely fast&#8230;I would not be upset if Scott would tell the truth&#8230;on how the events occurred taking a picture as we are sucking your boys up is funny and to claim that he was out running me come on!

Show me a stingray, stock motor no modifications 250 proxs Mercs and then talk trash. Scott, hope I see you in the tourneys to out weigh you and out run you again!



scb factory said:


> The Lake & Bay is fast, no doubt.
> 
> But no match for SCB...been spanking them since 2004. It's all good.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2waterlogged (Mar 3, 2006)

Racing a boat with a raised console and big windsheild against a small bubble seems a little off... Not to metion one is designed for the flats and one for deeper water.

I own neither and believe that both have their place, just making an observation.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*HTM*

I'll take scott and meet you in port "A" next weekend and we'll start out at day break weighin at 4:00pm TRS style same rules and fish for $500 a man and see who wins. 
chuck


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



HTM said:


> Eric,
> No disrespect but what he was driving was a sting ray not a top cat, I agree with you SCB are extremely fast&#8230;I would not be upset if Scott would tell the truth&#8230;on how the events occurred taking a picture as we are sucking your boys up is funny and to claim that he was out running me come on!
> 
> Show me a stingray, stock motor no modifications 250 proxs Mercs and then talk trash. Scott, hope I see you in the tourneys to out weigh you and out run you again!


I'm sure Scott's just havin fun,life is to short to sweat the small stuff!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Just bring your partner and your wallet!


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

GEEEZ, I have not doubt the lake and bay is fast, and I'm aware the boat was tournament loaded etc, etc. My post was not malicious by any means, I guess some people took it that way though. I have no trouble saying that 66.1 is what we've squeezed out of this particular boat. I talked to the 2 guys on the boat and BS'd for a little while, thought we were just having some fun. No trash was talked and no bets were made. So much for having some fun and breaking some balls on 2cool. Good luck with your tournament season lake/bay. I'll spread the word that no one should joke with you guys, EVER!


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

El Primero said:


> GEEEZ, I have not doubt the lake and bay is fast, and I'm aware the boat was tournament loaded etc, etc. My post was not malicious by any means, I guess some people took it that way though. I have no trouble saying that 66.1 is what we've squeezed out of this particular boat. I talked to the 2 guys on the boat and BS'd for a little while, thought we were just having some fun. No trash was talked and no bets were made. So much for having some fun and breaking some balls on 2cool. Good luck with your tournament season lake/bay. I'll spread the word that no one should joke with you guys, EVER!


Joke? are you kidding. You were very gracious on the water when we talked, as were we. To slam another boat manufacturer, for what?????? uncalled for. The whole joking thing, c'mon, I dont know you. I wouldnt joke about you and make some post on the internet about it.

The way I saw the post going was....... you posted some pictures ( nice pics, btw) and claimed that the lake and bay was slow and you whooped us.

Dude!!!! I own a L&B as well and its by no means the fastest boat out there, but anytime you go above 70mph, you are haulin butt!!!!!!!!

I dont know if I should be ******** off at you or if I should just shake my head and hope you understand where I'm coming from. Show a little respect for go-fast boats and dont make another boat better by trashing another boat. By no means are we setting land speed records by running our ( yours and mine included) motors.

Tight lines,

Rob


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

railbird said:


> I'll take scott and meet you in port "A" next weekend and we'll start out at day break weighin at 4:00pm TRS style same rules and fish for $500 a man and see who wins.
> chuck


Port A? again!!!!!!!!

Dude, we live in Houston. C'mon up our way and really fish, we got the dirty water and we will see who comes out on top. I have no doubt you might outfish me in your waters, but................In Galvetraz....hmmmm.. I dont think so.

Rob


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Now we'r talking.*

A Galveston RFS would be great.

Harbor Walk down on West Galv. Bay would be a great venue. Sabine to Matty.

Maybe the Bash needs to go Red.??


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

scb factory said:


> A Galveston RFS would be great.
> 
> Harbor Walk down on West Galv. Bay would be a great venue. Sabine to Matty.
> 
> Maybe the Bash needs to go Red.??


Eric, now we are talkin' I like the way you think, and I think the boats you make are sweet. Just go back and look at all my posts about your boats... though there may not be many, they are all positive. Keep up the good work.

Rob


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

RobS, I was going on your statement you could beat scott on the water and at the weighin, Its not like you houston boys don't live down here 2 weekends a month or like your not going to fish 6 tournaments this season here in the Corpus Christi area. I just figured a friendly wager might be the way to measurem up instead of who could drive the biggest gofast boat. 
As for the invite to houston, the only reason i'm not driving an SCB, is I'd have to drive thru that godforsaken town to visit my boat during construction. I'd rather drive an RFL WOT across baffin in a 60 mph north wind, than drive thru houston and across galveston bay to chase reds.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

railbird said:


> RobS, I was going on your statement you could beat scott on the water and at the weighin, Its not like you houston boys don't live down here 2 weekends a month or like your not going to fish 6 tournaments this season here in the Corpus Christi area. I just figured a friendly wager might be the way to measurem up instead of who could drive the biggest gofast boat.
> As for the invite to houston, the only reason i'm not driving an SCB, is I'd have to drive thru that godforsaken town to visit my boat during construction. I'd rather drive an RFL WOT across baffin in a 60 mph north wind, than drive thru houston and across galveston bay to chase reds.


I never made a statement about beating anyone in a tournament or driving my boat faster. I'm a very humble guy and the only reason I said anything in the first place, was to set the story straight. Because I believe the truth.

We do spend a lot of time south of Matagorda, but it still hasnt become my backyard, Hopefully this year I will learn the area a little more on each outing, and I will be totally honest with you. I have caught 15-16 lbs pre-fishing down south, but I havent been able to put a reliable pattern on any fish down there and my tournament resume(down south) reflects that, but I will put in my time and get better.

On the other hand (I'm sure other boat owners will agree), I didnt buy my Lake and bay and I'm pretty sure HTM didnt buy his boat to go race people on the ICW. I wished I was in a big ole Contender to cross that sloppy stuff Sat. morning, but I didnt buy an offshore boat. I bought my boat because the performance it offered and the waters I fish made it a better fit. The Lake and Bay is an all around good tournament boat. Dont get me wrong though, if I fished ULM and south of there I would have a RFL.

Stay tuned :spineyes:and tight lines,

Rob


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't argue with that.
chuck


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

You guys need to stop trying to measure the lenght of your know what and your pocket books and start looking at your stringer weight. It's fishing guys. 2CoolFishing, not boat racing. One Bass Tournament a few years ago tried to have a boat race after the tournament and it did not last long enough to even remeber the name. With PETA and the EPA lets just draw a little more attention to the fun we are having. Coop


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Can I buy in to the drag race?????


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I thought your mota was sick?Sure you can!When and where!


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

rpcoop said:


> You guys need to stop trying to measure the lenght of your know what and your pocket books and start looking at your stringer weight. It's fishing guys. 2CoolFishing, not boat racing. One Bass Tournament a few years ago tried to have a boat race after the tournament and it did not last long enough to even remeber the name. With PETA and the EPA lets just draw a little more attention to the fun we are having. Coop


what he said! geez guys both of your boats are for FISHING.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

For many, it's W A Y more than just fishing....

But, perspective must be kept.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

my boat is slow and old but it is still fun! i found out the hard way that 38mph hurts if you jump out. that was a bet i should not have taken! could not imagine what it would be like at 70mph. ouch! i do like those scb boats though!


----------



## BayouTiger (Aug 20, 2007)

Geez, you can strap a 250XS on a lightweight flats rocket and go fast! What a surprise!

I know someone that has a 70+ mph Blackjack (custom built with a 300Verado). I would rather go fast in comfort any day!

(Just stirring the pot!)


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

looks like fun!!! Good job bro


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

my skeeter boats would put you boys to shame. cant wait till the skeeter flat water boat comes out.


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



whistlingdixie said:


> my skeeter boats would put you boys to shame. cant wait till the skeeter flat water boat comes out.


 Phil and Skeeter been working that hull for 10 years now!Aint never gonna be fast,too danged heavy!!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

SCB, Lake and Bay, you guys have to realize how good you got it. Those are some fine boats and I'll take either one off your hands.


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



BayouTiger said:


> Geez, you can strap a 250XS on a lightweight flats rocket and go fast! What a surprise!
> 
> I know someone that has a 70+ mph Blackjack (custom built with a 300Verado). I would rather go fast in comfort any day!
> 
> (Just stirring the pot!)


 Another hull dropped from the sky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I'll stir the pot a little as well since I heard that it was neither of these two boats that made it to the bridge or the the cut Saturday morning first. Care to guess who did?
Mike


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Lets see the saltwater verson of "pinks"!!! put em up... winner gets a new boat!!!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

txrigger said:


> Phil and Skeeter been working that hull for 10 years now!Aint never gonna be fast,too danged heavy!!


they just make the bay boats heavy so the ride better then the competition. our bass boats are faster then a lake and bay and SCB so I know this spring when the skinny water boat comes out it will be faster also. At least I hope so.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Im Headed South said:


> I'll stir the pot a little as well since I heard that it was neither of these two boats that made it to the bridge or the the cut Saturday morning first. Care to guess who did?
> Mike


I know of one :birthday2


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Im brining him in closer.
YOUR GOING TO DO WHAT!!!!
Ill hit the brakes, and he will fly right by.....








Wow that SCB must have learned that move from Top Gun...




Theres two O's in Goose.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> they just make the bay boats heavy so the ride better then the competition. our bass boats are faster then a lake and bay and SCB so I know this spring when the skinny water boat comes out it will be faster also. At least I hope so.


"Dream a little dream"..........


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> they just make the bay boats heavy so the ride better then the competition. our bass boats are faster then a lake and bay and SCB so I know this spring when the skinny water boat comes out it will be faster also. At least I hope so.


Skeeter makes fine boats, but fast? Come on.

A Skeeter Bass Boat w/ 300 HP, one person, stipped down, runn'n on vapors, might hit 80 if you hold your tounge just right.

I'm no Bass Boat guy, but I do know which ones are "fast".

Post up some "spy" pics of the new Skeeter sled.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

It's just my sick humor but what if those Power Poles would all of a sudden be deploid.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

scb factory said:


> Skeeter makes fine boats, but fast? Come on.
> 
> A Skeeter Bass Boat w/ 300 HP, one person, stipped down, runn'n on vapors, might hit 80 if you hold your tounge just right.
> 
> ...


spy pics haha. I havent even seen the new boat yet. itis suppose to be shown off at the dealer meeting this spring.

BTW two people, 21i yamaha 300 and 87mph by a team guy on rayburn last summer. skeeter is one of the fastest true bass boats though. Bullet and allison are just show bass boats. horrible to fish out of.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> spy pics haha. I havent even seen the new boat yet. itis suppose to be shown off at the dealer meeting this spring.
> 
> BTW two people, 21i yamaha 300 and 87mph by a team guy on rayburn last summer. skeeter is one of the fastest true bass boats though. Bullet and allison are just show bass boats. horrible to fish out of.


I happen to know a Skeeter test pilot and after speaking to him, I'd have to see proof before I believe ANY Skeeter has seen 87mph......


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Im heading South*

Well if you are asking if L&Bs did not make it down to the cut, in fact two Lake and Bays made it south and passed the land cut and back to Port A. If that's what your asking and with the bad weather as far as me goes I still made it in one piece no damage to the boat or equipment, you would have to ask the lake and bay team how they did but I did see them down by arroyo city! And by the way made it to the cut in one hour and 10mins!



Im Headed South said:


> I'll stir the pot a little as well since I heard that it was neither of these two boats that made it to the bridge or the the cut Saturday morning first. Care to guess who did?
> Mike


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Second Race*

At the end of the day the SCB vs Lake &Bay, the true race is which manufacture has the best market share? Does That answer your Question! Should I say Lake & Bay!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> I happen to know a Skeeter test pilot and after speaking to him, I'd have to see proof before I believe ANY Skeeter has seen 87mph......


I didn't believe it either but aparently the guy likes to tune and tinker motors. It may have had a phase 2 kit and some other things down. This was tole to me yesterday at our open house by a team guy. He said he clocked it on the GPS.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Never said you didn't make it I know you did. All I said was I heard who made though the rough stuff first. By the way I know of at least 4 or 5 of those boats that went south and back in one piece. Not bashing anyone here just having a little fun.Still no guesses?
Mike


HTM said:


> Well if you are asking if L&Bs did not make it down to the cut, in fact two Lake and Bays made it south and passed the land cut and back to Port A. If that's what your asking and with the bad weather as far as me goes I still made it in one piece no damage to the boat or equipment, you would have to ask the lake and bay team how they did but I did see them down by arroyo city! And by the way made it to the cut in one hour and 10mins!


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

Im Headed South said:


> I'll stir the pot a little as well since I heard that it was neither of these two boats that made it to the bridge or the the cut Saturday morning first. Care to guess who did?
> Mike


i'll post up a guess----

my guess would be the 23 Haynie lowside!!!

Capt. Forrest


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Who was in the Haynie? 

Rob


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*south*

Sorry my mistake I did see that Haynie down south but what number did they draw we drew 110



Im Headed South said:


> Never said you didn't make it I know you did. All I said was I heard who made though the rough stuff first. By the way I know of at least 4 or 5 of those boats that went south and back in one piece. Not bashing anyone here just having a little fun.Still no guesses?
> Mike


----------



## Sean (Aug 20, 2005)

*Mercury Racing Formula*



Im Headed South said:


> I'll stir the pot a little as well since I heard that it was neither of these two boats that made it to the bridge or the the cut Saturday morning first. Care to guess who did?
> Mike


Boats left in different flights so who cares? Second, this is the correct forum for boating verses fishing discussions. So, let's do math&#8230;

Mercury Racing Formula:

Engine RPM/Gear Reduction = Prop Shaft Speed (PSS)
PSS X Pitch / 1056 = Mechanical Speed Forward (MSF)
MSF - 10% to 15% less then due to Prop Slip = Actual Speed or I will call it "Speculative Max Speed with zero drag"

I am going to make these assumptions: 
The 300XS full throttle RPM range is 5800-6300. The Torque Master and Sport Master gearcases are available with 1.62:1 or 1.75:1 gear ratios.(http://www.bymnews.com/new/index2.phpoption=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=37056):

The Mercury 300 SX Rev limit is 6300 RPM with a 1.62 gear reduction and a 29 pitch Tempest or Fury Prop.

6,300/1.62= 3,888.88 PSS
3,888.88 X 29/1056 = 106.79 MSF
106.79 - 10.67 = 96.12 MPH Speculative Max Speed with zero drag

Racing has proved the Catamaran hull is the fastest because it can pack a lot of air. Sorry Bass Boat Owners!

If you are going 94 mph that is 2.2 percent loss to drag. Believable or Unbelievable? I say it maybe believable but some others out there need to run their own numbers because you can not go faster then the Speculative Max Speed with zero drag!

Capt. Sean
"If it floats I can sink it&#8230;Just kidding!"


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Sean said:


> Boats left in different flights so who cares? Second, this is the correct forum for boating verses fishing discussions. So, let's do math&#8230;
> 
> Mercury Racing Formula:
> 
> ...


why would you buy a motor brand new with little to no warranty?

also the real merc racing equation is fast + black motor= no reliabilty.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

race for pinks... winner auctions off losers boat... all proceeds go to a foundation of some sort!!! lets do it!


----------



## Sean (Aug 20, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> why would you buy a motor brand new with little to no warranty?
> 
> also the real merc racing equation is fast + black motor= no reliabilty.


Dude, I run a Majek Extreme with a 225 Yamaha&#8230;you're preaching to the choir. I cannot get it much over 60 but I have the best value for the dollar...believe me I ran the numbers!

Capt. Sean


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> spy pics haha. I havent even seen the new boat yet. itis suppose to be shown off at the dealer meeting this spring.
> 
> BTW two people, 21i yamaha 300 and 87mph by a team guy on rayburn last summer. skeeter is one of the fastest true bass boats though. Bullet and allison are just show bass boats. horrible to fish out of.


87??? Maybe 78!

The proof is in the boards...
http://bbcboards.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=183327&page=1

True tourny's allow stock motors only. EPA and all....


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

you really think during bass champs, mcdonalds, bass n bucks, etc etc some of those guys do not have somethings done to the motors. I am not mentioning any names but I know a lot fo those guys have all kinds of things done to the motors especially the merc guys. Thats what jordans marine specializes in is making your boat faster.


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



whistlingdixie said:


> I didn't believe it either but aparently the guy likes to tune and tinker motors. It may have had a phase 2 kit and some other things down. This was tole to me yesterday at our open house by a team guy. He said he clocked it on the GPS.


 Which Turnip truck did this one fall from!!Dude aint no Skeeter built gonna bust 80!!Phase 3 Hydrotec or twins!!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> you really think during bass champs, mcdonalds, bass n bucks, etc etc some of those guys do not have somethings done to the motors. I am not mentioning any names but I know a lot fo those guys have all kinds of things done to the motors especially the merc guys. Thats what jordans marine specializes in is making your boat faster.


Sure, some people cheat when money on the line. It's their only chance perhaps.

A good polygraph will sort that out most of the time.

Never heard of Jordans, but for tourny guys, I would guess that they find speed through efficient set-up.

Not engine mods.

I must refer you back to the "Skeeter Owners" board:

http://bbcboards.zeroforum.com/zerot...=183327&page=1


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

txrigger said:


> Which Turnip truck did this one fall from!!Dude *aint no* Skeeter built gonna bust 80!!Phase 3 Hydrotec or twins!!


ain't no is a double negative. are you telling me that a skeeter will go 80 or not? I believe if you play with it and tweek it you will push 80 only because I have seen quite a few. especially a zx250 w a 300 will do in the low 80s. I am only posting what a team guy told me about the 21i. take it or leave it.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Black*

Chevy, Ford, Dodge what ever motor you run is personal choice....My first Merc I love her

Quick question for the SCB guys Eric you the best to answer how many World Recods have SCB held?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

HTM said:


> Chevy, Ford, Dodge what ever motor you run is personal choice....My first Merc I love her
> 
> Quick question for the SCB guys Eric you the best to answer how many World Recods have SCB held?


Never applied for any. How many does HTM hold?

BTW:The L&B Flats Boat class speed records on the books are cute at best.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

HTM said:


> Well if you are asking if L&Bs did not make it down to the cut, in fact two Lake and Bays made it south and passed the land cut and back to Port A. If that's what your asking and with the bad weather as far as me goes I still made it in one piece no damage to the boat or equipment, you would have to ask the lake and bay team how they did but I did see them down by *arroyo city!* And by the way made it to the cut in one hour and 10mins!


From CC to Arroyo City??? How long did it take to make that run?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

WOW!!.....I BET YOU GUYS COUGHT ALOT OF FISH AT 76MHP....LOL......:camera:


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*no boat records*

LOL! No boat records but I have held other Records in Track, HMMM Two Time All American, 8 Time all Conference, 8 time National Qualifier and 18 one mile university records (Sub 4 Mile)...but nope can't say I held any records except some in Track! I only reason I ask because you mentioned SCB is holding land cut records&#8230;.I just asking.



scb factory said:


> Never applied for any. How many does HTM hold?
> 
> BTW:The L&B Flats Boat class speed records on the books are cute at best.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

fishin shallow said:


> From CC to Arroyo City??? How long did it take to make that run?


Thats and easy run, even for a 21 RFL

11:30 pm leave Marker 37 at night, Bottle of Crown gone before south end of landcut, go in circles till finding El Jefes at Port Mansfield, Eat the best taco your drunk butt has ever had around 6 am, need more fuel/ice/beer, probably drifted sunburnt and passed out past the mouth around 12-14 hrs after departure. Then off to Wahoos on the Island for food and more refreshments.

See its easy. Sometimes its all about the journey.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

*Merc*



whistlingdixie said:


> why would you buy a motor brand new with little to no warranty?
> 
> also the real merc racing equation is fast + black motor= no reliabilty.


Not to get off topic, but.....

Pro XS 250 being discussed here comes with 5 year warranty.
300XS comes with a 2 year warranty and can be extended to 4 or 5 years.

Faster, lighter, better fuel mileage, etc, etc - as far as reliability, I would say Merc is similar to the others out there - they all have issues! The 300XS gets a bit of a bad reputation becasue the people that buy it typically run it WOT all the time. It is actually a very good motor!


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Fishnfool*

AMEN right on Fishnfool!



fishnfool said:


> Not to get off topic, but.....
> 
> Pro XS 250 being discussed here comes with 5 year warranty.
> 300XS comes with a 2 year warranty and can be extended to 4 or 5 years.
> ...


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

Landcut speed records....I can tell you this: My partner and I made it from Marker 37 Marina to Gladys' Hole in the LLM in 42 minutes with full fuel, two anglers, all gear etc....That was with a sit-down Top Cat, Merc 300X and a Bravo lab 28...that comes out to about an 86 mph average--60 mile run. Top speed in the landcut was 93 mph in same boat with one angler and full fuel, and one dead Cormorant... ;-)

Rob


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

******* Biologist said:


> Landcut speed records....I can tell you this: My partner and I made it from Marker 37 Marina to Gladys' Hole in the LLM in 42 minutes with full fuel, two anglers, all gear etc....That was with a sit-down Top Cat, Merc 300X and a Bravo lab 28...that comes out to about an 86 mph average--60 mile run. Top speed in the landcut was 93 mph in same boat with one angler and full fuel, and one dead Cormorant... ;-)
> 
> Rob


Wow, I thought it was further than that. Thanks for the info


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

nope, 60 miles. Look at it on Google Earth and measure the distance--right at 60 miles-one way....


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

scb factory said:


> 87??? Maybe 78!
> 
> The proof is in the boards...
> http://bbcboards.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=183327&page=1
> ...


How many bass tournaments have you fished?

my guess is few to none.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I got a 78' Skibarge that will do 80mph......with a 78' Johnson 88hp.


----------



## Waterloo (Oct 17, 2005)

*Bash*

we fixin to go RED!......


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Go fast boat!!!!!!!:cloud:


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

*10-4*

behind your truck running down 281!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

:cheers:


******* Biologist said:


> behind your truck running down 281!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Fast boat means foamed up beer..........no good. no wenno por caca........:goldfish:


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

fast boat means beer *blown completely out of can*--no wenno por caca....


----------



## Sean (Aug 20, 2005)

*Mercury engine test*



******* Biologist said:


> Landcut speed records....I can tell you this: My partner and I made it from Marker 37 Marina to Gladys' Hole in the LLM in 42 minutes with full fuel, two anglers, all gear etc....That was with a sit-down Top Cat, Merc 300X and a Bravo lab 28...that comes out to about an 86 mph average--60 mile run. Top speed in the landcut was 93 mph in same boat with one angler and full fuel, and one dead Cormorant... ;-)
> 
> Rob


Eric, can you get Mercury to run a engine test with a 300 SX on an SCB Tomcat or Stingray?

Here is one for a L&B: http://www.mercurymarine.com/look_d...=outboardChecks&sixCyl200300=4&optimaxProXS=8

I just want to see what the Top Speed ([email protected]) number looks like on a catamaran hull. Mercury should be interested in that number as well. I think we are not going as fast as we think we are due to weight, drag, diffusion, and Brownian motion. I can't wait to see the new Skeeter numbers! :headknock

Capt. Sean


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

TEAM HAYNIE was first to the bridge and we left #35 but i think we are always first to the bridge we just cant catch fish lol


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

My boat is slower than both of yours!!!!


----------



## ankledeep (Aug 16, 2005)

My dad can beat up your dad....lol....this is funny!!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Waterloo said:


> we fixin to go RED!......


This sounds like a new thread. :work:


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!*



scb factory said:


> This sounds like a new thread. :work:


Yea!Crackheads are us!!All you gotta do is mount your camera aimed at your gps and push start!!ANY OF YALL!


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

If your boat has to run over 70mph and you have to run 60 miles to catch a fish YOU SUCK. Seriously If all these guys are awesome anglers why such a long run?


----------



## Sean (Aug 20, 2005)

scb factory said:


> This sounds like a new thread. :work:


I just wanted to post to get us past 93...Now we are really cooking!

Is anyone still reading this? This is as bad as fishing Port A Ferry docks&#8230;oh, I just could not resist!


----------



## Copper Top Dog (Oct 24, 2007)

Last I checked Mr. RPCoop this was a "boating" thread not a fishing thread


----------



## Sean (Aug 20, 2005)

txshockwave said:


> If your boat has to run over 70mph and you have to run 60 miles to catch a fish YOU SUCK. Seriously If all these guys are awesome anglers why such a long run?


Who said anything about awesome anglers? We were just trying to get out of the wind!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

This thread has been a blast. I'll race all you boys in my 94 rfl, I just get to pick the track. Bring on the bass boats and the SCB's. About 3-4 miles of hard sand and about 3 inches of water should just about do it. I'll come cut donuts around you boys while you push. lol
chuck


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

txshockwave said:


> If your boat has to run over 70mph and you have to run 60 miles to catch a fish YOU SUCK. Seriously If all these guys are awesome anglers why such a long run?


Easy there Junior Mint.....


----------



## Copper Top Dog (Oct 24, 2007)

scb factory said:


> Never applied for any. How many does HTM hold?
> 
> BTW:The L&B Flats Boat class speed records on the books are cute at best.


Carefull Eric, SCB is treading in thin waters, (which SCBs are use to doing) HTM is very sensitive about his L&B


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*Let me..............*

Change props and hook the NOS back up and I will smoke all of you CRACKER punks!!!!!!!!!!! I'm just kidding!!!:cheers:


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*not sensitive*

Not sensitive Top Dog just sensitive about the folks who start this thread on a so called joke. I just wanted the truth to be said...on how the true events occured...If I had challenged some one and got my butt handed to me I would admit it....but no challenge was made or no one had their butt handed to them either. If anything the SCB guys seem a little sensitive.



Copper Top Dog said:


> Carefull Eric, SCB is treading in thin waters, (which SCBs are use to doing) HTM is very sensitive about his L&B


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*!!!!!!!!!!!*



HTM said:


> Not sensitive Top Dog just sensitive about the folks who start this thread on a so called joke. I just wanted the truth to be said...on how the true events occured...If I had challenged some one and got my butt handed to me I would admit it....but no challenge was made or no one had their butt handed to them either. If anything the SCB guys seem a little sensitive.


You've got to understand HTM,these guys have spent over 60K for a boat that'll barely bust 80 mph so they are going to be very sensitive when you call them out!!I truly believe Eric is the only one that has ever seen 90 mph out of any model he's built and the rest of them follow his lead like a cult cause there already roped in and can't afford to **** him off since he's the only one to back up there ficticious numbers!


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Easy there Junior Mint.....


Oh wow. Look at the big brain in the capt.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

txshockwave said:


> Oh wow. Look at the big brain in the capt.


you hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

60k for a boat? and all you get is speed?.........:rotfl: for 60k it better come with a lifetime of beers!!!!!


----------



## msdt-99517 (Aug 29, 2007)

holy **** i aged 38 years reading all this bs:smile:


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

help is coming.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Is there an "IGGY" feature on 2cool for those that aren't 2cool?


----------



## snapdragrowb (Oct 30, 2008)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Easy there Junior Mint.....


How do you afford a boat like that when you spend all your time jacking with these guys...show me the grand! Awwww!

No tournament wins, so tell me the trick?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

snapdragrowb said:


> How do you afford a boat like that when you spend all your time jacking with these guys...show me the grand! Awwww!
> 
> No tournament wins, so tell me the trick?


aaawww!!!!!


----------



## Copper Top Dog (Oct 24, 2007)

msdt-99517 said:


> holy **** i aged 38 years reading all this bs:smile:


Maybe TXRIGGER will do the same. Believe it or not that would put him around 85 years old though. Thats the only 80s he'll ever see in his boat, just not in the salt water. And this whole time I thought I was debating a teenager with a little extra cash for a bass boat. By the way, my boat for a fact with or with out your old### in it will run 87-88. Either way, your way to full of it to ever find out.

For the record I definately feel about 30-40 points dumber having ever argued with ol' Tx and all the rest of the haters. Help me Forest!!!!


----------

